# Atlanta air traffic control



## Gary Crawford (Feb 1, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
Don't you just admire these polite, discreet, diplomatic Southern Air Traffic Controllers?  




Atlanta    Airport





You gotta love this one even if you've never lived in the South. Some of you will enjoy this more than others ... Southerners can be so polite!

Atlanta    Tower : "Saudi Air 511 -- You are cleared to land on runway 9R"

Saudi Air: "Thank you Atlanta . Acknowledge cleared to land on infidel's runway 9R - Allah Be Praised."

Atlanta    Tower : "Iran Air 711 -- You are cleared to

land westbound on runway 9L."


Iran Air: "Thank you Atlanta ATC. We are cleared to land on infidel's runway 9L. - Allah is Great."


Pause....

Saudi Air:   ATLANTA    TOWER-    ATLANTA TOWER !"

Atlanta Tower : "Go ahead Saudi Air 511."

Saudi Air: "YOU HAVE CLEARED BOTH OUR AIRCRAFTS FOR THE SAME RUNWAY GOING IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS. WE ARE ON A COLLISION COURSE. INSTRUCTIONS, PLEASE!"
Atlanta    Tower : "Well bless your hearts. And praise Jesus. Y'all go on ahead now and tell Allah "hey" for us"



[/FONT]            	[/FONT]                                                                                                        *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]* *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Topic [/FONT]

[/FONT]*                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]                                                                                                               [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] 

 New Topic 

 Reply to Topic 


 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Subscribe to this topic[/FONT]           


 Send Topic to a Friend           [/FONT]                                            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Jump To:*[/FONT]


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 1, 2010)

mod=please delete, did not post correctly


----------

